# UAE entry on a different passport



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay heres the deal.

My wife has a residency visa on my sponsorship. She was here till 2009-end and then went back home for some time. While there, she changed her name to include my family name in her surname.

So she now has a new passport with a slightly different name - if earlier she was Jane Doe, now she is Jane Doe Smith and the visa is still on her old passport.

Will she face problems while entering the UAE ? Will we have to get another visa for her ?

Thanks for any tips


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Okay heres the deal.
> 
> My wife has a residency visa on my sponsorship. She was here till 2009-end and then went back home for some time. While there, she changed her name to include my family name in her surname.
> 
> ...


contact your embassy. And make sure to have all your documentation handy. ie marriage cert 
good luck my friend


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

They will staple the two passports together. I arrived with a passport which was nearly expired. Got a new passport from the australian consulate and my residency visa is in the new passport. They stapled both pasports together. I suggest she arrives with both passports and your marriage certificate.





rsinner said:


> Okay heres the deal.
> 
> My wife has a residency visa on my sponsorship. She was here till 2009-end and then went back home for some time. While there, she changed her name to include my family name in her surname.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Have talked to my co. PRO and he said it should not be a problem but I wanted to check with someone with a similar experience in the past.
We will definitely have both the passports and the marriage certificate with us. I was worried about the name change aspect more though

Thanks for the replies !


----------

